# 68-69-70 Roadrunner



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi guys 
does anyone make a Road runner body in t-jet or afx for any of those years


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello. Bad Dog Slots makes a 69 Road Runner. traxxshobbies.com


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

HO Detroit made a sweet 69 Road runner.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

You could always convert a Tyco Super Bird (Thanks Rich!)

A while back I received a couple of Superbirds with broken wings, what to do what to do. In reality the base model of a 1970 Superbird is of course the 1970 Plymouth Road Runner. So... I made a Richard Petty short track Road Runner. Fairly simple to pull off too. Remove any remaining wing scraps, and of course remove the aerodynamic front clip. Now you've got a horkin' big hole at the front of the body, unsightly yes? However this is where America's favorite die-cast comes to the rescue. For only 99 cents you can purchase a 1970 Plymouth Road Runner Hotwheels die-cast that is nearly the exact same scale! Chop off the front clip just in front of the rivet, do some sanding and voila! You're nearly done. I used epoxy to attach the front clip, and it is clean and strong.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Very slick conversion. I have seen that posted here before and have always wanted to try it. Gotta keep my eyes open in the junk boxes at the shows...

--rick


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Paul. I have a few more of those I need to do.
Might as well post my Pete Hamilton #40 to go with your Petty car.


















I think Road Race replicas does a 68 or 69 Road Runner for Tjets. Pricey.










Can't tell from the pic of it is. Sure would like to see those square rear tail lights on a track.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Didn't DASH do a RR 68/69 for the Tjet chassis? rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They did a 67 GTX.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone has the H.O.D. Road runner on the bay at the moment. Just as a price point. When I special ordered mine from Chris I paid $100.00 for it.


http://cgi.ebay.com/HOD-HO-DETROIT-...230568524762?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35aef47bda


Dave


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Needed some body work - got a new fender after the wreck.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sweet roadrunners!! I am a mopar freak!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dash did a 68 and MEV makes a 70 Road Runner.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Budshocars has a 69 RR body in x-traction for $4.00.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Super Coupe said:


> Budshocars has a 69 RR body in x-traction for $4.00.




Are you sure about that? I'm not aware of a 69 Road Runner being produced by Auto World...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-B-HO-Bodies-cln-X-dsh-Traction-Bodies/Categories.bok This is the Daisy Duke body.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Super Coupe said:


> http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-B-HO-Bodies-cln-X-dsh-Traction-Bodies/Categories.bok This is the Daisy Duke body.


thats not a '69 roadrunner.. its '73 or '74 roadrunner (daisy's duke body)

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*meep-meep...*


----------

